# variar velocidad a esmeril angular



## Manotas (Nov 1, 2010)

hola , quisiera que me pudiesen ayudar a variarle la velocidad de giro a un esmeril angular , de esos tipicos para cortar metales 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




como pudiera yo variar esa velocidad con una especie de potenciometro u otro metodo , ya que este gira a 10,000 rpm ya que  poseo otro esmeril de ese mismo tipo asique este quiero dejarlo para poderle variar la velocidad ya que lo quiero utilizar para pulir el auto despues de el pintado ya que a mano me demoraria una eternidad

ojala me puedan ayudar muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 1, 2010)

Son máquinas distintas , tienen *otra* relación de engranajes.

A esa velocidad quemarías la pintura por fricción.

Si le bajás la velocidad al mismo tiempo le vas a bajar la fuerza.

Un díodo en serie la baja un poco . . .  tal vez a la mitad , pero vos necesitás algo de 2000 rpm

Un dimmer bién hecho te puede servir , digamos un dimmer comuncito pero con un buen triac y con un buen disipador  ¿ Se entiende ?

Un transformador de 50 Volts ????? (ojo con la corriente)

Saludos !


----------



## fdesergio (Nov 1, 2010)

Es un motor tipo universal, por lo tanto trabaja tambien con DC, hace un  regulador PWM y podes controlar la velocidad, chauuuuuuuuuu


----------



## pablete01 (Nov 1, 2010)

yo use un regulador de velocidad de ventilador de techo (los de transformador de 5 velocidades) para poder pulir.
Eso si: en las velocidades bajas, no tiene fuerza. Capaz lo tenes que usar en 3 o 4, pero poco tiempo porque el transformador empieza a calentar.
Saludos


----------



## jorge andrada (Nov 2, 2010)

Halgo gracioso, jje mira tu amoladora debe consumir unos 1000 watts, o sea y tu puedes poner por ejemplo 2,3,4 o 5 portalamparas entre ellos en parallelo y en serie con la amoladora, entonces le vas poniendo lamparas de 100 a medida que necesites mas velocidad, como es para pulir no necesitas tanta fuerza asi que no tenras muchos inconvenientes, ademas si consideras la potencia que pierde al bajar la velocidad talves con 5000 vueltas que es mas o menos la mitad andes bien, porque cuando la utilices bajara la velocidad, aprarte eso tambien dependera de la presion que hagas contra la superficie a pulir, porque por decis asi puede girar a 2000 vueltas pero si te le subes encima seguro la quemas igual, en cambio si tienes mas velocidad no ejersas tanta precion y puedes compensar un poco eso.

tienes otra opcion que depende de hasta adonde la operes a tu maquinita, si miras adentro tiene un par de carbones o escobillas que ban rozando en el rotor inducido, y notaras que estod dos carboncitos estan enfrentados y tienen una separacion de 180º, si mermas ese angulo puedes regular la velocidad, si bajas a 120º por ejemplo, te baja considerablemente la velocidad. ola puedes utilizar un dimer, pero tambien lo puedes hacer con lamparas aunque quedara 

pero eso ya depende de la complejidad que te proboque hacer este cambio en tu maquina. 
 yo e visto pintores o pulidores que lo hacian con la maquina asi como la tienes vos pero no le dan casi nada de precion sorbe la superficie, de todas maneras `puedes pintar una chapa cuualquiera y pruebas en ella con la velocidad original de la maquina.

Pdta: pido a los demas que no se burlen de lo de las lamparitas jeje, ni digan que se va a quemar, jaja,   saludos a todos, el quiere algo bien casero jeej bye


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 2, 2010)

Lo de la lámpara serie está bien , podría utilizar un reflectorcito de cuarzo de esos de 300 Watts 

Saludos !


----------



## jorge andrada (Nov 2, 2010)

cierto muy bueno lo que dice dosmetros, la verdad creo que con un reflectorcito va a andar justo, eso si vas a notar que cuando arranque le costara tomar velocidad pero luego va incrementando y si notas que te pasas de elocidad no te preocupes porque cuando la pongas a pulir va bajar a la que tu quieres, de todas maneras siempre prueba primero en otra parte o en otro auto jeje. bye


----------



## Manotas (Nov 2, 2010)

muchas gracias , voy a seguir sus consejos entonces conecto la lampara de cuarzo se refieren a esas que gastan mucha corriente que utilizan para yluminar los patios
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




la conecto en serie ???? con el enchufe ? saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 2, 2010)

Si ambos en serie !

Saludos !


----------



## pandacba (Nov 6, 2010)

Estan en un error, si le bajan la tensión consumira más corriente, tendra menos fuerza, hay que utilizar el cerebro uno solo dijo algo muy valioso, es un motor universal por lo tanto trabaja con 220AC o 220DC
El principal factor de potencia de un motor es el torque el cual multiplicdo por las RPM da la potencia.
El principal elemento que produce el torque esl presisamente la tensión de alimentación, al bajarla cae, el torque, caen las vueltas y la potencia se viene al piso con el peligor de que quiera pararse.
En el motor universal hay dos bobinas, los campos o estator y el rotor o inducido.
En los motores de CC se varia la tesión de inducido para variar la velocidad pero haciendo un recorte chopeado. eso es una tecnica vieja que se hacia con tiristores.
De echo vienen comercialmente amoladoras con variador de velocidad, es el mismo que llevan los taladros, por lo tanto anda a una casa de repuesto Bosch y compra la placa de control de velocidad de un taladro de potencia semejante o de amoladora y luego lo adaptas a tu máquina, podes hacerlo vos y alimentarla con CC y un variador pwm que para este caso es una pavada, pero jamas pongas nada en serie, no esta preparado ese motor para trabajar asi, los motores de ventildor no son universales son jaula de ardilla pero estan previstos para trabajar con menos tensión se los diseña para eso no son motores que se le pone una inductancia en serie para hacer bajar la velocidad por perdidas, de echo los motores chicos con ese sistema se queman, las primeras tandas de ventialdores importados eran con el sistema clásico, ahora no conmutan capacidades, desarmen uno y vean que no lleva bobinas sino un bloque que es un multicapacitor...

Resumiiendo o haces vos el varidor o lo comprras echo fijate como es el conecciondo de una maquina comercial.
Si hay dudas consulten cordiales saludos

Los pensaba dejar pensar un poco hasta que vuestras cabezas humeen, pero lo pense mejor y aqui les dejo algo interesante, estudienlo fue echo para una máquina de mano y funciona espectacular


----------



## fdesergio (Nov 6, 2010)

fdesergio dijo:


> Es un motor tipo universal, por lo tanto trabaja tambien con DC, hace un  regulador PWM y podes controlar la velocidad, chauuuuuuuuuu



Por eso decia del PWM, si usas el pwm  la tension es contante (+-160VDC  para una tension de entrada de 110Vac) solo cambia el Ciclo util de la 0  señal y no se pierde el torque, el circuito no lo tengo hecho pero lo  use para unos reductores de velocidad (deseaba bajar aun mas la  velocidad) chauuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## pandacba (Nov 6, 2010)

En realidad la tensión no es constante ya que dependiendo del duty cycle, sobre las bobinas se recrea una tensión proporcional, pero ete alli la ventaja del pwm, como  los pulsos tienen la amplitud de la tensión de trabajo 220 para el caso que hablabmos tiene todo el torque, mirandolo de otra forma seria como si a la llave de encendido la acionamos a cierta velocidad, el motro arranca y se desconecta arranca y se desconecta al hacerlo como recibe la amplitud de tensión el torque es el nominal, pero se integra una tensión promedio y la velocidad disminuira, sin perdida de torque, obviamete la potencia bajara, pero sera mucho más alta que si le pongo elementos serie para que caiga la tensión 

Otra forma de variar la velocidad es haciendo girar ell conjunto de carbones sobre el rotor lo que varia el angulo de conducción y con ello se varia tambien la velocidad sin perder torque, esto se puede hacer por medios mecánicos y eletrónicos por desplazamiento de fase.

De echo ha sido utilizado masivamente en la industria, lo he visto en motores pequeños y en motores grandes(12-25-50hp) monofásicos y trifásicos con 24 o 32 carbones 
Por ejemplo los brasileños que han sido muy afectos a tomar viejas tecnologias para entrar a un mercado que era nuevo para ellos y poder competir con precios lanzaro muchas cosas con este sistema.
Por ejemplo aqui se vendia una batidora Fabricada en Brasil marca Philps que variaba su velocidad moviendo los carbones, de echo la famosa multiprocesador kenwood chef fabricada aqui en sus primeras versiones tenia un sistema semejante, pero ya en los 70 tenia un control electrónico con tiristor mientras que la philips brasileña data de mediaddos de los 80
El sistema mecanico no es malo, pero es más costoso que un sistema electrónico.


hoy conseguir el varidor de una bosch, de una B y D, Dewalt, Skill y muchas otras esta al alcance de cualquiera, solución práctica y efectiva, sobre todo para quienes no tienen mucha experiencia


----------



## fdesergio (Nov 6, 2010)

Bueno lo del angulo de las escobillas es muy bueno pero el problema seria cambiar la parte mecanica y eso volveria engorroso teniendo en cuenta que el quiere ahorra , bueno en fin cada uno usa la opcion mas acorde a lo suyo, chauuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## jorge andrada (Nov 6, 2010)

hola a todos y espero no les moleste lo que voy a decir. pero le quiero aclarar algunas cosas tecnicas y eticas a ese panda arrogante.

Todos lo que estamos tirando ideas de posibles soluciones, sabemos algo, podemos saber muchisimo de un tema pero podemos desconocer de otro, ya que no se puede saber en profundidad todo, entonces existe un respeto hacia los otros, porque por ejemplo yo hoy puedo hacer una pregunta muy elemental y hasta cierto punto considerarse tonta sobre television, por decir algo, pero eso no significa que yo sea un completo inutil, o por la misma causa podemos dar respuestas basicas, pero a diferencia si yo veo que este justo es mi tema mi potencial y noto que todos estan en un error, perfecto les hare ver porque estan en un error tecnicamente y pasaria a explicar, jamas me pondria a relajar o a burlar a los demas que tuvieron la buena intencion de ayudar aportando algo eso es una cuestion etica, y a una persona mas que su saiduria lo engrandece sus actitudes, esto es la parte etica.

con respecto a la parte tecnica, te digo algo, una de mi principales especialidades es lo de servomotores industriales.  pero no por eso le voy a decir que haga todo un servo para controlar un taladro que ni si quiera trabajara al 80% de su torque nominal.

el fue claro en un comienzo al decir: YO QUIERO ALGO SENCILLO Y PRACTICO PARA REDUCIR LA VELOCIDAD DE MI TALADRO PARA PULIR.

entonces como dijo dosmetros me parecio perfecto lo de ponerle un reflectorcito de esos de 400 watt en serie al talaro, si se ponen a ver es lo ideal para lo que pidio, porque va a reducir la velocidad, el motor lo mismo tendra fuerza para lo que necesita y por sobre todo es lo mas practico y sencillo de hacer.

o tambien lo que ije antes e las lamparas en paralelo porque e esa manera el podra regular en donde le parece bien. 

aparte que tu seudo-circuito le sera complicado hacerlo, porque tendra que hacer PCV y todo eso, como pensas que le va a ser tan sencillo poner un led y un opto acoplador en la paletita de ventilacion, y si es plastica negra? casi le haces hacer un encoder o ya mejor le pongamos un resolver al taladro, claro loco e que te la quieres dar de venir a relajarnos asi de esa manera o querias que pensemos que sabias mucho y nos imprecionemos? jaja
 pero anda loco se  nota que ni si quiera utilizas software para hacer tus circuitos porque sino lo mas practico lo hacias asi y lo subias, en un papelito y todo improlijo? eso es pre historia.

lo ultimo que te digo? en margen a que tengas razon o no:
                                 feito lo tuyo he? de hacer esos comentarios pensa que alguna ves puees hacer una pregutna y unos de nosotros los que les sale humo del coco te podemos dar una solucion. esto de la electronica es como la medicina amigo, no te puees especializar en todas las areas, saludos             y no  a la arrogancia,   y si por las dudas sos un humano sobrenatural y sabes todo e todo, te aviso que te falta saber respetar y valorar otras opiniones.    chau genio....


----------



## pandacba (Nov 6, 2010)

Si hubieras leido el post verias que la forma más sencilla y practica como lo dije no una sino varias veces, es comprar el variador que viene para esas máquinas, con dos ventajas, no tenes nada que experimentar porque esta echo para ese proposito, segundo es super economico.
y Como plus no te va a romper la máquina, ni vas a tener dolores de cabeza, más simple, sencillo y seguro que queres?, puse un diagrama, porque algun otro aficionado por el echo de quiero hacerlo yo lo haga, mi visual es más amplia solucionar la necesidad de quien la planteo y las que se pueden llegar a plantear. Es decir puedo optar por comprar el elemento echo, o quiero hacerlo yo.
Para este último caso el diagrama que es muy censillo y muy eficiente, ya que tiene algo ingenioso, tiene realimentación para que no caiga en vueltas exesivamente y mantenga el motor en el regimen elegido.

Fijate si ves, que esta a mano en un papel, no es un circutio super elaborado, fue echo por una persona, que es un técnico, uso sus conocimientos no le salio a la primera y tras variso intentos logro ese que se muestra que funciona perfectamente
Si fuera arrogante no propondria soluciones, y lo otro mencionado es información adicional parq que quien lea sobre el tema tenga un poquito más de concocimiento que el puedan ser útil en sus  proyectos y  o experimentos. Frente a eso sos el único que habla de arrogancia, en los foros dicen gracias por la info





> La ira ciega y entenebrece la razón y el pensamiento






> Las cosas son según la lente conque se mire



Cordiales saludos


----------



## Manotas (Nov 6, 2010)

gracias jorge por tu ayuda , aun no hago nada en el circuito porque de igual manera eh decidido a averiguar mas sobre el tema , pero ya me estoy empezando a aburrir , asique voy a ver eso del foquito de 500 watts que tengo uno en la casa  me aseguras que no va a pasar nada ??? o ke se me pueda joder la luz de la casa y cuanto rato podria tenerlo asi funcionando ??,,, saludos


----------



## pandacba (Nov 6, 2010)

no para ti si no te interesa pero para otros que seguro que si

si una amolador o taladro tiene una potencia de 440W tomemos para redondear 500W y colocamos una lampara en serie de 500W tendremos lo siguiente

para el caso la resistencia de la lámpara sera  igual a la del motor por lo tanto se transformara en un divisro resistivo como ambas resistencias son iguales tendras 110V. pregunta o hace la experiencia, no te va a suceder nada en la casa imposible. para cada domicilio estan previstos 5KW de potencia, asi que no tendras problemas obvio que la velocidada bajara. como la potencia tiene que ver con las rpm la potencia bajara bastante y como el torque tiene que ver con la tensión este se vera reducido a la mitad, solo con la mitad del torque tendras la mitad de la potencia y si las RPM caen la potencia lo hara más aún, en vacio girara o no depende de las caracteristicas de cada motor pero cuando lo cargues notaras que el motor se viene abajo rápido y cuando los descargas recupera revoluciones
Eso es asi aqui y en la china, pero como lo importante es aprender hagan la prueba y luego comenten los resultados, todo es bueno en haras del aprendizaje, si pudieran poner un amperimetro en serie seria bueno para que vean como varia la corriente y un voltimetro en paralelo en la unión de la lámpra con la máquina,

Dispongan un papel y anoten lo siguiente:

Con la serie de 500W anoten en vació que tensión tiene, en esa condición no sera de 110, porque el consumo es mínimo( esta en vacio) tampoco sera 220, el valor variara con  cada motor, y tener en cuenta que la resitencia de la lámpara tambien variara en función de la temperatura, en vacio tal vez casi no prenda o lo haga muy bajo,pero a medida que la carguen(que haga fuerza )tendera a tener más brillo

Bueno anotan en vacio valore de tensión y corriente
y luego utilizarla, y tomar los valores en los picos y en las variaciones cada 5 minutos de uso, si notan que el motor calienta suspender la prueba

En base a ello podran sacar varias conclusiones

Por otro lado no me interesa las discusiones esteriles, normalmente no tengo mucho tiempo de estar por aca y me lamento no poder brindar respuestas que se buscan y que lo se en base a concocimiento por estudio y por práctica profesional, experiencia est que lleva años adquirirla, y es la que pongo a disposición de todo aquel que lo necesite. tanto en este foro, como en otro muy especializado y en la vida cotidiana, con cualquiera que se hacerca a preguntarme como puede haacer tal o cual cosa, lo hago por una cuestión muy simple, es duro el camino al iniciarse, sin tener nadie que te de una mano, yo no la tuve por eso hoy la doy y comparto todo lo que se y ojo sigo aprendiendo cosas porque sigo estudiando sigo investigando, sigo intercambiando opiniones, escucho y leo y a mi todo me sirve, de todos aprendo algo sin más Cordiales saludos y me gustaria ver que se comente la experiencia Los animo a que todo aquel que tenga la posibilidad de hacerlo lo haga y luego cuente como le fue, porque claro habra diferencias no todas las máquinas son iguales ni todas las situaciones y de cada caso aprenderan algo


----------



## Manotas (Nov 6, 2010)

gracias de igual modo , me interesa eso del foco.... pero en conculsion quiero halgo economico , algun esquema de algo basico con algun potenciometro ?? que pueda bajar de 10.000 a 3.000 rpm como maximo con alguna especie de potenciometro ??  tomando en cuenta que esta galleta es de 900 watts
igual me daria el trabajo de hacer una PCB , pero algo basico para variar la velocidad


saludos


----------



## pandacba (Nov 6, 2010)

Manotas, por eso te plantee de comprar el varidor que viene para taladros  no es caro y solo hay que conectar los cables como indica el plano que viene adjunto y ya esta! vienen de repuesto para todas las marcas y vienen universales.
Si lo haces vos te va a salr  poco con un troac un diac un pote unas pocas R y un par de capaccidades y ya esta

Te dejo un circuito resimple que lleva pocos elementos


----------



## Manotas (Nov 6, 2010)

tengo un problema que no encuentro aqui ese triac , que espesificaciones del triac me pueden servir como alternativa para buscar alguno que exista aqui ?

Transistor BTA26-600 
Transistor BTA41-600B 
sirven ?
saludos


----------



## pandacba (Nov 6, 2010)

Cualquiera de los dos te sirve perfecto 
En donde estas exactamente?

Perdón por la demora en responder, fui a comprar que comer


----------



## jorge andrada (Nov 6, 2010)

mira con la lampara no hay riesgo, pero de todas maneras tienes que tener en cuenta algo. lo que lo quema al motor es la temperatura que quema el aislante el alambre del bobinado y entonces se pone en corto y chau murio, ya sea por exigencia por corriente o por lo que quieras, en definitiva, cualquier prueba que hagas y notes que tu maquina levanta una temperatura elevada, abortala porque no tendra buenos fines, pero si la temperatura esta baja o normal? no abra ningun problema ojala se pare del todo la maquinaasi que siempre hagas lo que hagas en cualquier motor si la temperatura sube rapidamente o mucho apagalo.
generalmente los alambres de los bobinados de maquinas de marcas reconocidas te soportan unos 180º, en cambio otras mas baratas por lo tanto alambre de menor calidad tinen un esmalte que tte soporta un maximo de 120º, o sea que mientras no llegues a por lo mucho 100º no tendras problemas.
este circuito que te paso el panda me parece mas practico para tu caso, ese si podrias hacerlo y va a funcionar para lo que quieres, y si te van a servir los triacs que tienes, eso si ponle un disipador al triac aunque sea pequeño, porque los picos de arranque de la maquina te lo ban a caletar un poquito pero si va a funcionar.
eso si te rcomiendo que no lo utilices en muy bajas revoluciones porque hay un efecto que se produce con el triac con carga inductiva que puede ser malo para tu maquinita. que es una componente que se llama dt/dv, pero ya es profundizar mucho, por seguridad le puedes agregar un varistor de 230 en paralelo con la maquina, y ponle un fusible de 6 amper a tu circuito, y listo esto es solo para proteccion. saludos.  y no te olvides mientras no tengas temperatura elevada la maquina no se te quemara, y pone fusible amigo, si quieres puedes oviar elvaristor pero pon fusible.    saludos


----------



## pandacba (Nov 7, 2010)

Este mismo circuito esta en máquinas comerciales incluso algunas sin el inductor, pero este se pone para proteger al triac frene a las cargas reactivas.
Este modelito ha sido recontraprobado, no coloco cosas de terceros que no se si funcionan o no
aparte para tu aplicación no necesitas bajar la velocidad a 0 y antes que se dañe tu máquina se rompe el triac, en nuestro talle hemos ensamblado varidores simples para infinidad de aplicaciones y la maquina no ser rompe  por este aparato, se rompe por sobrecargarla a bajas velocidades pero antes que se rompa la maquina vuela el triac y no por sobre corriene por lo general por sobre tensión

Probalo tranquilo es simple sencillo eficiente y esta probado


----------



## Manotas (Nov 7, 2010)

gracias ,  por ambos comentarios me han ayudado bastante mañana lunes ire a comprar los componentes para hacerlo , me queda una duda que no entendi me pide un trioide con un cable de 25 mm , pero cuantas vueltas le hago a ese trioide ????? 


saludos


----------



## pandacba (Nov 7, 2010)

es una barrita cilindrica de 10mm de diametro y 25mm de longitud Es un trozo de antena magnetica, puedes utiizar de alguna radio en deshuso o compra la barra no es cara y cortarla a esa medida.
a lo largo de esos25mm bobinas alambre de 1,5 mm de diametro te tienen que entrar unas 12 espiras.

Para facilitar el bobinado corta una tirita de cartulina de 5cm de largo, por unos .5 de ancho o menos, colocala repartida de forma tal que por cada lado te queden 1.25cm(a lo largo del ferrite)aseguralo bien con citna schoch o cualquier otra incluida la cinta de aislar.

Toma el alambre barnizado y dejando unos 3cm o más lo apoyas sobre el borde del ferrite rodeandolo como par empeza el bobinao, ahora dobla el resto de la cartulina sobre el alambre (puedes colocar más cinta si asi hiciere falta)y copletas la vuelta por encima de la cartulina doblada apretando y que quede bine juntas las espiras(de esta forma no se te desarmara)con la otra mitar del otro lado la doblas igual y dejas un ojo, puedes dejaa puesto un trocito de alambre rodeandolo y afirmando con cinta, ahora termina la bobina, cuando llegues al final, pasa la última espira por el ojo y asi evitaras que se suelte y se desarme el bobinado y tendra un buen aspiecto, ahora puedes recubrirla con cinta si lo deseas o mejor aún con termo contraible haciendo un cortecito si es necesario par que quden hacia abjajo los extremos de la bobina, para soldarla necesitaras limpiar bien el esmalte de los extremos hasta que quede el cobre brillante y lo estañas y listo(corta los extremos como para que pase por el impreso ) 
Cualquier duda no duces en consultar


----------



## nelobe (Abr 14, 2011)

Ante todo, perdon por si no hago bien la pregunta aqui, pero viendo que el tema es el mismo no quise iniciar otro.
-----------------------​
Manotas, estoy interesado en dicho circuito.
Mi pregunta es: ¿El circuito que te dijo pandacba, funciona bien?

Gracias.
	
	



```

```


----------



## Manotas (Abr 14, 2011)

nelobe dijo:


> Ante todo, perdon por si no hago bien la pregunta aqui, pero viendo que el tema es el mismo no quise iniciar otro.
> -----------------------​
> Manotas, estoy interesado en dicho circuito.
> Mi pregunta es: ¿El circuito que te dijo pandacba, funciona bien?
> ...



lo termine haciendo con un triac ! , asi como los que controlan la intensidad de las ampolletas de casa . saludos


----------



## nelobe (Abr 14, 2011)

Manotas, gracias por responder.

Haber, no te he entendido muy bien. 
¿Te refieres a que has hecho el circuito que te propuso pandacba y que funciona bien?

Me refiero a este circuito que he subido????

Perdona, pero es que no he entendido lo de que lo habias terminado haciendo con un triac, puesto que este circuito lleva triac.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Manotas (Abr 15, 2011)

exacto , eese funciona perfecto , 100% recomendado


----------



## nelobe (Abr 15, 2011)

Manotas, ahora ya te entendí.

Entonces para la amoladora funciona perfecto..., 

Y una cosa mas si no te importa:
¿se nota mucho la perdida de fuerza?
1- ¿hasta que potencia aguanta? (segun ponia menos de 5000W, ¿es asi?)
2- ¿de cuantos watios son las resistencias: 1/4 - 1/2 - 1W - 2W?
RESISTENCIAS:
R1=8,2 Kohms (Gris-Rojo-Rojo) ¿cuantos watios?
R2=8,2 Kohms (Gris-Rojo-Rojo) ¿cuantos watios?
R3=100 Ohms (Marrón-Negro-Marrón) ¿cuantos watios?

--------------------------

y si pudieras subir una foto de como te quedó, me ayudaria mucho y mas sobre el tema del bobinado de alambre barnizado... 

Gracias.

Un saludo


----------



## nelobe (May 4, 2011)

hola,
quiero empezar a montar el regulador y necesitaria que alguien me *confirmara los watios de las resistencias.*

Muchas gracias.


----------



## VIKKOSKY (May 6, 2011)

holas ...
Me sumo al pedido si pudieran mostrar el resultado y las adecuaciones que hicieron estaría muy agradecido....

yo quiero hacerme un regulador igual para este aparatito...  
* 500 wats
* 27000 RPM
* 220V
* 2.5 amps


----------



## nelobe (May 9, 2011)

VIKKOSKY, buscando datos para las resistencias, he dado con este enlace que explica el funcionamiento de un dimer y hay un mensaje que define cada apartado.

Todo parece que segun el esquema, la parte mas importante y que soporta mayor corriente y voltaje es R3, C3, C4 y son las que hay que calcular la potencia para la R, y que C sean de 220v.

Mira este enlace que te comento como ejemplo:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/etapa-potencia-dimmer-50406/

y este:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/necesito-hacer-dimmer-6712/

Imagen de componentes y valores
Me falta encontrar las vueltas a dar en L1.(creo que eran 12 vueltas, no lo se cierto), pero voy a buscarlo y ver como se hace. Si lo encuentras tu antes, postealo.


----------



## nelobe (May 15, 2011)

En el post #25 está como hacer el inductor.


----------



## ferminarraiz23 (May 17, 2012)

buenas tardes amigo en el circuito de nelobe la corriente es de 220 v pero en mi pais se trabaja con 100 v los valores de los componentes afecta mucho, mi esmeril tiene las siguientes especificaciones 110v 60 Hz. 500 watt cuales serian los valores de los componentes. ayúdenme por favor espero respuesta


----------



## SKYFALL (Jul 3, 2012)

Intenta hacerlo con el mismo valor de los componentes, pues no me arriesgaria a decirte que lo hicieses con valores de resistencias de la mitad del valor, tal vez no te funcione o simplemente se rompa el triac o algun otro componente.


----------



## analogico (Jul 4, 2012)

bueno aprovechando el hilo tengo un regulador
electronico que saque de una  aspiradora
la aspiradora era 2000w y el  esmeril de 500w por lo tanto me sobra

pero el resto de la aspiradora se fue al cielo de las aspiradoras y ni me acuerdo que tipo de motor tenia
como para intentar la conexión

segun mis investigaciones una lijadora de la misma forma gira a 4000 rpm
y el esmeril a 11000 
la otra diferencia esta en el precio


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 4, 2012)

Ambos son motores universales , no hay problemas


----------



## thenot (Ago 4, 2012)

alguien tiene una foto de como quedo el dimmer? me interesa el tema del inductor que como nunca e hecho ninguno no entendí nada de la explicación de pandacba :B
Y acerca de lo mismo... cual es la función de este en el circuito? e visto otros = a este y no usan el inductor. Supongo que si este lo lleva es por que es mejor.. pero que pasa si no se le pone? 

Voy a comprar los componentes y esto es lo único me detendría en empezar a hacerlo.

Saludos!!!

----
La respuesta estaba en el mismo pdf... a veces me ataranto mucho..



> La red formada por R3-C3 y L1-C4 forman una red de compensación de carga, para poder manejar cargas inductivas.
> L1 filtra los ruidos propios del regulador y los aísla de la línea a fin de no perturbar a otros dispositivos (receptores de radio,TV,etc).



Aunque lo de "red de compensación de carga, para poder manejar cargas inductivas" no lo entendí para nada.. Si alguien pudiera explicarlo en español? 

Bueno, pero me interesa el tema de la "hechura" del inductor, es muy critico su "hechura" ??(valga la redundancia) y como dije.. leo y leo lo que escribio pandacba y no entiendo nada  

Saludos!


----------



## thenot (Ago 4, 2012)

Hola de nuevo :B

Fui de compras y como siempre tengo que traer lo que haya... asi que pregunto antes de ponerme a trabajar...

El triac que consegui es el BTA26-600B, por lo que vi en el data es de mas Volts así no hay drama??

Los condensadores me tiene algo preocupado.. consegui los del 100nF y me regalaron uno usado de 47nF. El "problema que tengo" es que si bien dice 400V en su encapsulado, no les confio mucho dado el tamaño que tienen, como adjunto dejo una fotografia comparados con un diodo led, el condesador mas chico es de 100nF.. Tendre problemas con ellos? Pregunto por que tengo uno de 100nF por 250 volts que compre hace un tiempo y es 4 o 5 veces el tamaño de estos..

Ferrita no encontré.. así que buscare en alguna radio vieja que encuentre..

Bueno si pueden responderme se los agradecería... ya que no quiero pegarme un susto cuando empieze a humear o explote la placa


----------



## thenot (Ago 9, 2012)

hola de nuevo...  aun no responden mis consultas anteriores.. pero bueno...

Ahora queria consultar si sirve este tipo de ferrita..







pandacba dice que es un trozo de ferrita circular.. pero acá no venden y lo único que encronte de ferrita en una radio Am fue una de estas.. que son rectangulares de sección.. sirve de todas formas?? 

Al menos ya entendí como bobinarlo, después de leerlo 1200 veces  (sera que nunca e hecho un inductor XD) pero no se si me sirve esa ferrita..


Saludos y espero sus respuestas para ver que hacer que es lo único que me detiene..


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 9, 2012)

Hola Amigo, referido a la consulta que haces sobre el inductor. Bueno normalmente cuando se trabaja con cargas fuertemente inductivas es recomendable utilizar filtros, en dimmers de este tipo, para asi evitar interferencias en equipos a sus inmediaciones.


----------



## thenot (Ago 9, 2012)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola Amigo, referido a la consulta que haces sobre el inductor. Bueno normalmente cuando se trabaja con cargas fuertemente inductivas es recomendable utilizar filtros, en dimmers de este tipo, para asi evitar interferencias en equipos a sus inmediaciones.



Hola,
Leí sobre ello en otro post, y se que el filtro es importante para este dimmer.. por eso pregunto si esa ferrita que muestro me sirve ya que veo que es recomendable hacerlo.. pero no se si me sirve esa ferrita o no, ya que sigo buscando de las redondas pero no pillo...


Saludos!


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 9, 2012)

*pandacba* dijo:


> Este mismo circuito esta en máquinas comerciales incluso algunas sin el inductor, pero este se pone para proteger al triac frene a las cargas reactivas.



en principio te diria que te sirve solo sigue las instrucciones de la respuesta #25


----------



## thenot (Ago 10, 2012)

solaris8 dijo:


> *pandacba* dijo:
> 
> 
> en principio te diria que te sirve solo sigue las instrucciones de la respuesta #25



Gracias!, como dices, pienso que aunque no sea igual la ferrita, el circuito de todas formas funcionara, dado que es un simple filtro, pero la cosa es si servirá el filtro con esa ferrita o no.

Bueno habrá que hacerlo igual.. si después pillo una ferrita de las otras la cambio, por mientras lo haré con esta, ya que no pillo otra.

Gracias!! cuando lo monte subo fotos de como quedo.

Saludos!


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 10, 2012)

yo creo que si sirve, espero las fotos, adelante!!


----------



## thenot (Ago 10, 2012)

Ya lo monte y funciono bien para una lampara, aunque cuando lo conecte el condensador de 100 nf que esta a la entrada exploto, como era parte del filtro funciono igual.. espero no lo hagan los otros condensadores cuando lo pruebe a mayor carga 

Subo fotos del montaje y pcb, mañana subo fotos del montaje final y un video.

Saludos.!


----------



## rascueso (Ago 10, 2012)

thenot te aseguraste que el c100 nf sea x 240v o mas?


----------



## thenot (Ago 10, 2012)

rascueso dijo:


> thenot te aseguraste que el c100 nf sea x 240v o mas?



Hola,
Como dije en unos post anteriores, específicamente en el post 40:



> Los condensadores me tiene algo preocupado.. consegui los del 100nF y me regalaron uno usado de 47nF. El "problema que tengo" es que si bien dice 400V en su encapsulado, no les confio mucho dado el tamaño que tienen, como adjunto dejo una fotografia comparados con un diodo led, el condesador mas chico es de 100nF.. Tendre problemas con ellos? Pregunto por que tengo uno de 100nF por 250 volts que compre hace un tiempo y es 4 o 5 veces el tamaño de estos..



Foto de los condensadores comparados con un led:
Ver el archivo adjunto 77467

El único que exploto (se abrió) fue el de la entrada, osea el que va antes del inductor... sera que son "truchos", malos  o esta bien ese tamaño? y simplemente ese salio malo? yo creo que son muy malos, pero es lo que pillo por mis lares..

Saludos


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 11, 2012)

puede que sean "truchos", o te haya salido malo....



> Subo fotos del montaje y pcb, mañana subo fotos del montaje final y un video.


vamos todavia!!!!


----------



## rascueso (Ago 11, 2012)

creo que cualquier chatarra que tengas para desarmar tiene varios que te pueden servir. saludos


----------



## thenot (Ago 11, 2012)

rascueso dijo:


> creo que cualquier chatarra que tengas para desarmar tiene varios que te pueden servir. saludos



Tengo varios, pero ninguno de 100 nf... sirve otro valor para el filtro?

Saludos.


----------



## SecoloSergio (Oct 27, 2012)

Hola, con respecto a la siguiente imagen: http://i54.tinypic.com/2vvntkz.jpg
Cual es la potencia máxima del circuito? Cuales triac's utiliza? Y cual es el valor de los componentes que no dicen su valor? Gracias!


----------

